# Algen nur an Unterwasserpflanzen



## Kimba95 (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
all unsere Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Wasserfeder, __ Hahnenfuß) sind voller Fadenalgen. Ich dachte, die Unterwasserpflanzen würden den Algen die Nährstoffe entziehen und jetzt sind sie selber darin eingewickelt. Der Hahnenfuß war wunderschön gewachsen und blühte wahnsinnig und hatte an der Wasseroberfläche eine Größe von ca. 1 qm. Jetzt mussten wir ihn rausnehmen, weil er von den Algen runtergezogen wurde. Wenn man die Algen rausfischen will (was auch gut funktioniert) hängen Hornkraut und Wasserpest direkt mit dran. Die Wasserfeder müsste doch eigentlich von Mai bis Juli blühen, wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Vor lauter Algen schafft sie es wahrscheinlich nicht. Warum hängen sich die Algen so sehr an die Unterwasserpflanzen?


----------



## Nymphaion (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen nur an Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Anja,

das kommt daher, weil rund um die Unterwasserpflanzen die Nährstoffkonzentration am höchsten ist. Diese Pflanzen arbeiten wie kleine Pumpen, die die Nährstoffe im Wasser ansaugen. Algen wachsen zuerst da, wo am meisten Nährstoffe vorhanden sind.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen nur an Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Anja+Werner, 
habe das gleiche Problem. Schaut bei mir aus wie vergammelte schmierige braune Fadenalgen, aber nur um die Pflanzen drum herum. Sammle schon immer ab, aber anders wie bei den Fadenalgen die sich ja ganz gut abfisschen lassen funktioniert das hier kaum.
Verschwindet das von alleine, oder wie kann ich da am Besten vorgehen?
Habe erst mal einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht 
Gruß Ruth


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen nur an Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Ruth,

das Problem verschwindet dann, wenn die im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffe aufgebraucht sind. Einen Teil brauchen die Unterwasserpflanzen auf, der andere Teil ist in den Algen gebunden, die Du aus dem Teich fischst.


----------



## Kimba95 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen nur an Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo,
das Wasser ist glasklar, ohne Schwebealgen (ich denke wegen der UVC-Lampe). Das Rausfischen der Fadenalgen klappt, wie gesagt, ganz gut nur an den Pflanzen ist es nicht so einfach, z.b. an den Seerosen, man reißt die ganze Pflanze kaputt. Und __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut hängen beim rausfischen immer mit dran. 
Werner: Müßte die __ Wasserfeder nicht schon längst blühen?


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen nur an Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Anja,

bei mir blüht die __ Wasserfeder schon längere Zeit. Es ist allerdings eine heikle Pflanze. Wenn sie zu tief steht, dann blüht sie nicht. Ideal sind ca. 20 cm Wassertiefe.


----------



## waterman (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen nur an Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Anja,
Seerosen hab ich keine, allerdings einiges an __ Hornblatt. Die Fadenalgen lassen sich aber mit der Klobürste unter Wasser recht gut aus der Pflanze rausziehen. Beim Aufwickeln bleibt nur selten mal ein Stück vom Hornblatt in der Bürste hängen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen nur an Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hm ...

hoffe ihr habt in eurem Haushalt mehr als eine Klobürste im Einsatz?


----------



## Kimba95 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen nur an Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Werner,
unsere __ Wasserfeder ist gerade mal mit Wasser bedeckt, steht also nicht wirklich tief. Ich weiß auch nicht was mit ihr los ist, die Pflanze an sich sieht aber sehr gut aus.
Eine Klobürste haben wir uns auch schon vor längerer Zeit angeschafft, aber nur für den Bachlauf, im Teich komme ich damit nicht bis auf den Boden, da benutzen wir immer eine Harke.


----------



## waterman (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen nur an Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Werner,
ich kann dich beruhigen. Wir habe zwei Klobürsten im Einsatz . Eine ohne Stilverlängerung und eine mit. Ich habe an eine n e u e Bürste einen Bambusstab geschraubt, und damit kann ich sehr bequem die etwas tiefer sitzenden Fadenalgen aufwickeln. Eine Verwechslung mit der anderen Bürste ist somit auch nicht möglich:crazy 
 Grüße an die Klobürstenfraktion 
von Wil


----------



## Horst0339 (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Algen nur an Unterwasserpflanzen*

wiSalzsäuredosieranlager benutzen gerne die "Algenhexe" mit der sich besonders Fadenalgen gut aufwickeln lassen. Den Mulm (irgendwie schmierige Algen) nehme ich mit einem kleinen Kescher auf.
Vielleicht hilft es auch bei Euch Leidensgenossen.
Horst0339


----------

